# Effects of pregnancy on ITA application



## kazemstein

Hi, 

After searching through the forum posts, i decided to post a question on my friend's request about possiblities:-

" How does pregnancy impacts the ITA application in terms of cost and visa limitations in terms of duration for both partners? If baby was conceived after medical tests for ITA but before filing ITA (resident visa)?"

And what impact does pregnancy has on ITA application, if mother conceives with baby before medical tests and declare pregnancy in the medical forms? What does the INZ asks to declare ? 

I read something about NZ $9000 funds availability incase of pregnancy but that was for temporary/student visa holders , correct me if i am wrong.

The purpose of the question is to know if wife conceives a child, what would INZ ask from applicant? Would there be any restrictions on wife's PR visa? 

Can the applicant have their baby delivered in NZ without having being turned down the mother's visa ? 

There has been loads of news up with INZ not allowing pregnant mothers. Looking fwd to hear your thoughts in this matter.
Thankhyou


----------



## escapedtonz

kazemstein said:


> Hi,
> 
> After searching through the forum posts, i decided to post a question on my friend's request about possiblities:-
> 
> " How does pregnancy impacts the ITA application in terms of cost and visa limitations in terms of duration for both partners? If baby was conceived after medical tests for ITA but before filing ITA (resident visa)?"
> 
> And what impact does pregnancy has on ITA application, if mother conceives with baby before medical tests and declare pregnancy in the medical forms? What does the INZ asks to declare ?
> 
> I read something about NZ $9000 funds availability incase of pregnancy but that was for temporary/student visa holders , correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> The purpose of the question is to know if wife conceives a child, what would INZ ask from applicant? Would there be any restrictions on wife's PR visa?
> 
> Can the applicant have their baby delivered in NZ without having being turned down the mother's visa ?
> 
> There has been loads of news up with INZ not allowing pregnant mothers. Looking fwd to hear your thoughts in this matter.
> Thankhyou


Hi,

Kind of understand what you're asking.
We we're in a similar position.
After we received the ITA we were trying for baby and were actually having assistance from our local hospital.
When we formally applied for the Residency visas my wife wasn't pregnant, but when we had the medicals we had to mention the fact that she was receiving conception assistance, therefore she was treated as if she was pregnant.
With this she did not have to undergo the full xrays etc for the medical.
We subsequently submitted our formal application to Immigration just for the two of us, however a month later my wife became pregnant.
Since our application took a while for other reasons, we had our child in the UK before being awarded the visas so all we did was to make an amendment to the application to add our son after he was born, birth registered and he had a passport.
Didn't cost a penny more for the amendment and the visa costs are the same as its a per application charge not a per person on the application charge.
The only additional cost was a baby medical which was around GBP 125.00 which we had to send in with the amended application.

Not really sure how Immigration would perceive an applicant who is or gets pregnant during the visa process.
I doubt they would issue a visa on this basis knowing that a person who is pregnant is going to cost the NZ health system money.
They would most likely delay awarding the visa or ask the mother to re-apply after the child is born ?

May need to seek professional advice for this one.

Regards,


----------



## kazemstein

cheers escapedtoNZ you rock!!! thanks for detail reply.


----------

